# who is still burning?????



## CHeath (Apr 15, 2013)

Ive closed up shop for the year. Ive got 7 cords in the chamber tho


----------



## nate379 (Apr 15, 2013)

Yup still down in the teens at night...or colder.. .couple mornings ago it was -5*


----------



## USMC80 (Apr 15, 2013)

should be at night, but just sucking it up instead


----------



## mywaynow (Apr 15, 2013)

Just a quick one in the morning to heat the foundation up.  Holds unitil the sun starts to warm the walls for the day.


----------



## Jags (Apr 15, 2013)

Been running a fire daily.


----------



## bogydave (Apr 15, 2013)

24-7 still
34° already today
Should melt some snow today


----------



## CageMaster (Apr 15, 2013)

still burning in the  mornings and evenings here....wife doesn't need to fill the stove when she's home for lunch anymore tho


----------



## NortheastAl (Apr 15, 2013)

Still at least one burn every day. It gets down to the 30s at night and I still don't want the oil burner kicking on. May is when I'll probably be done.


----------



## rdust (Apr 15, 2013)

At this rate I still have plenty of burning ahead of me.  I may get my first night off today though if the house got any solar gain.  That has me pretty excited.


----------



## CaddyUser (Apr 15, 2013)

Just one fire per day now.  Temp is supposed to go down to -1C this evening.  One load of shoulder season wood (fir, spruce, some poplar) this evening should do the job just fine.

Cheers!


----------



## Woody Stover (Apr 15, 2013)

Stove will be off here until Friday.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Apr 15, 2013)

Surely not done yet but today was utterly fantastic! The forecast said we might hit 60 but we got to 68 degrees! Also had some sun both yesterday and today and that is something we've seen very little of for too long. I hope this means we'll be finally warming up and even not so much freezing at night.

Thursday is another day forecast to be in the 60's. However, rain/snow Friday night and a high of 44 Saturday. Nope. Not done burning yet.


----------



## firefighterjake (Apr 15, 2013)

Still burning . . . mornings and nights . . . nothing in between.


----------



## Cross Cut Saw (Apr 15, 2013)

Still burning but ran out of seasoned wood a few weeks ago so I've been burning compressed wood pellets (They range from baseball to softball size). 
They burn about 1/4 as long as wood but get the stove up to a pretty nice temperature and the soapstone radiates for hours...
One fire in the morning, one fire at night, about one 30lb bag a day at $1 per bag and my house is always in the low 70's, I can't complain...


----------



## arngnick (Apr 15, 2013)

I am still burning every day or two now but plan to burn through the summer this year I expect to burn every 3-6 days depending on hot water usage.


----------



## madtrapper (Apr 15, 2013)

Tonight was going to be first night of not burning but got home from boys baseball practice and wife was complaining that the house was at 73. With a low of 45 she said if during the night it got below 70 in the house I was in trouble. So I started a fire in the stove


----------



## Auzzie Gumtree (Apr 15, 2013)

We have just started burning - my burning season sill be from now - sept. Only burning at night after work but soon it will be 24/7.......bring it on.


----------



## red oak (Apr 15, 2013)

I think I'm done for the season - haven't had a fire in a week and a half.  It's a little chilly now but I'm not building a fire for a little chill.


----------



## Hills Hoard (Apr 15, 2013)

im about to start burning looking at the forecast down here...also fire restrictions on outside burning were lifted yesterday so i think i might celebrate with a burn off this weekend!


----------



## ArsenalDon (Apr 15, 2013)

Still have a couple cords left, looking outside at snow now. Mostly burning at night tho, but today my wife went at it all day


----------



## Thistle (Apr 15, 2013)

2-3 evenings a week lately with afternoon highs 40-45,once in a while its 60 here which is what it should be right now.Normally have stopped by now.


----------



## JP11 (Apr 15, 2013)

11 cords thru.. and still charging storage.

one fire a day.. or maybe one every 36 hours right now.

JP


----------



## tigeroak (Apr 15, 2013)

Only when wife wants a fire now. Had one about 5 she started and house got to 80. If I had done it she would have told me about, she done it this time and still told me about it.


----------



## Locust Post (Apr 15, 2013)

Maybe a couple more loads Friday and Saturday if the weather man is correct. Then I am done because old faithful is coming out. The new Buck 91 will be one the truck Saturday. I am sure I will love my new stove but me and the old girl have been friends for 22 years now.


----------



## Wildo (Apr 15, 2013)

still burnin' trees


----------



## Blue2ndaries (Apr 15, 2013)

2-3 evenings past 2 weeks.  Been in the 60s during the day.


----------



## Nick Mystic (Apr 15, 2013)

A week ago last Thursday, April 4th, it only got up to 35 F with rain and sleet all day and it was my wife's birthday! We stayed home all day and I burned a fire in the Jotul F 600 most of the day. Then on Friday, a week ago, it started warming up and I drained, cleaned, and refilled our outdoor spa to get ready for the season. We have a natural spring for our water source, so the water goes into the spa at 55 F, but in three days the sun had heated the water up to 91 F and from there I finished topping it off with the electric heater and by last Tuesday my wife and I were out soaking! It got a bit warmer everyday last week topping out at 83 F one day. Then we got some rain over the weekend and it cooled off a bit, so today I fired up the Woodstock Classic on our lower level where it was just 64 F. It was 67 upstairs, but since it was too warm for a fire up there I thought I'd heat the lower level up and let the heat drift upstairs to take the chill off things. This weekend, however, they are calling for highs in the 50s again and lows in the 30s, so I might get one or two more upstairs fires yet this season.


----------



## Redlegs (Apr 15, 2013)

Cool and rainy last week, so we burned evening and morning fires.  Daytime temps hitting 60s now so not needed, but turning cool  (low 30s) with rain again toward the end of the week so we'll light one in the evenings to chase away the damp.


----------



## Nixon (Apr 15, 2013)

I have a small ,intense fire going right now .


----------



## Seanm (Apr 15, 2013)

Still burning daily here. Its -4c now with tomorrow having a high of 0c and lows of -7c. Warming up later in the week but nothing that will keep me from burning for awhile yet. Sure have noticed a drop in the amount of wood we are going through though. Sitting by the fire right now ready for a reload, watching the walking dead with my wife and the husky.


----------



## Beetle-Kill (Apr 15, 2013)

16" of fresh snow since last night and still falling. Am I still burning?


----------



## NH_Wood (Apr 15, 2013)

Morning fire and night fire - with a few days here and there of no morning fire. About 2/3 cord left in the barn from this year's stash - about 4-5 days of cherry and the rest is primo oak that I'd like to leave for next winter. I might pull some pine from the stacks to finish off whatever cold days are left - I have about a cord set aside for next early fall and late spring. Cheers!


----------



## bogydave (Apr 16, 2013)

Beetle-Kill said:


> 16" of fresh snow since last night and still falling. Am I still burning?


 
Rarely do I get to say this about snow ! !
Glad it's you & not me.  
Meant in a friendly way of course. LOL


----------



## blacktail (Apr 16, 2013)

I'm still burning at night. Low temps have been in the upper 30's. I burned the last wood out of the shed a few days ago. Now I'm burning alder I cut down on my property in July. The smaller pieces are under 20% so I just have to be selective about what I pull from the stacks.


----------



## Foragefarmer (Apr 16, 2013)

Beetle-Kill said:


> 16" of fresh snow since last night and still falling. Am I still burning?


 
I did 8 years in the mountains of Colorado, how is your snow pack? I read that it was below average but also know that means nothing locally.


----------



## Mr A (Apr 16, 2013)

Tonight is first fire in the last couple weeks. It has been 80's in the day 50's at night. Spring showers rolled in last night, 60's yesterday, 45 last night. This one will go out and probably not need another for a while.


----------



## lukem (Apr 16, 2013)

Thought I was done a week ago.  Lit one fire over the weekend.  Probably one more this weekend for a forecasted cold evening.  Keep getting random nights in the 30's about once a week.


----------



## Beetle-Kill (Apr 16, 2013)

Foragefarmer said:


> I did 8 years in the mountains of Colorado, how is your snow pack? I read that it was below average but also know that means nothing locally.


 Snow pack is below average. I think the news this morning stated this brought us up another 10%, but we could use more.


----------



## nrford (Apr 16, 2013)

one fire once per day.


----------



## WarmGuy (Apr 18, 2013)

Some years we burn year-round.  Average summer and winter temps are different by about six degrees, since we are close to the ocean.

So, yes still burning two fires per day.


----------



## charly (Apr 18, 2013)

Still burning,, it's going down to 28 here Saturday night..  Cat stove is nice , you can burn it long , low and slow for these shoulder days and still have coals for a reload at night


----------



## JustWood (Apr 18, 2013)

Haven't had one in a week. There is a few wheelborrow loads left in the wood room that I guarantee will get burnt up. Fat lady never sings until the end of May!


----------



## Laurent Cyr (Apr 18, 2013)

Ran out of seasoned wood in January.  Been using the snowshoes and sled since then to pull standing dead pine out of the woods.  About half the snow is gone now, and I have access to my fields with the 4 Wheeler, but there`s still 2 feet of snow in the bush.  Temperatures are still in the low 30`s at night, and go up to 50 in the day.  Burning 24/7.  I can`t see myself scrounging for wood until May, as well as trying to find wood that can dry over the summer for use next winter.  This winter was a really hard winter, and I figure I needed at least 5 full cords.  I`ll try to cut enough wood this year to last for 3 years.  First cut will be dry standing wood to last till May and for the next two winters, and cut maple for the third year.  Any oak will be kept for 3 years to dry.


----------



## blwncrewchief (Apr 18, 2013)

I have thought I was done a couple times but we're dropping from the 70's today to the 20's tomorrow night with 30-40 mph winds. So it looks like the stove will be fired up again tomorrow.


----------



## weatherguy (Apr 19, 2013)

Ive been burning 4-5 nights a week lately, still love having my coffee in front of the stove in the morning with the dog laying next to me, its the only time shes calm.


----------



## JrCRXHF (Apr 19, 2013)

Going to fire the boiler back up tonight low of 26F and strong winds with light snow.


----------



## WeldrDave (Apr 19, 2013)

I'm done for about two weeks now, had a couple second thought's but just got more blankets for the bed. Cleaned the chimney last weekend, Not bad at all about a coffee can full of crap, maybe a bit more..... been scrounging and got about 8 to 9 cord's sitting now for the long haul..


----------



## geoff1969 (Apr 19, 2013)

you guys are starting to shut yours down and over here where just starting to fire ours up lol , nice fire going tonight  , got some gum / eucalyptus thats been seasoning for about 2 years burning away , myself and daughter and young bloke even roasted some marshmellows lol .


----------



## midwestcoast (Apr 19, 2013)

Looks like I have run out of steam before running out of winter. Still plenty of wood, but I'm down to 4-5 fires a week depending on temps and whether I can be bothered to go through the routine at that particular time. Been working too many hours & my wife has quit making fires. 
Come October we will both be itching to start burning again, but right now we're both sick of it.


----------



## firefighterjake (Apr 19, 2013)

Still burning . . . mostly just a morning and evening fire, but on a few nights I've been getting away with a single fire in the morning or evening.


----------



## wingsfan (Apr 19, 2013)

We have a fire ocassonally in the evening when the temps are down. Thinking tonight is gonna be a good evening for one , it is damp and feels colder than it really is, and there is a chance of flurries later today.75 yesterday and up to 50 today.Yep this is Michigan weather.


----------



## blujacket (Apr 19, 2013)

81 here yesterday, 41 right now. I will burn tonight


----------



## smokinj (Apr 19, 2013)

High of 40 today....Good luck East Coast here come a lot of rain your way. We are pretty much under water today.


----------



## muncybob (Apr 19, 2013)

Supposed to get down to 30 tomorrow night!! Major T-storms slated for later today and then the cold front settles in for a few days. Gonna keep running the boiler until night time lows are closer to 50.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 19, 2013)

muncybob said:


> Supposed to get down to 30 tomorrow night!! Major T-storms slated for later today and then the cold front settles in for a few days. Gonna keep running the boiler until night time lows are closer to 50.


 
Yea that's where we are at now. Elwood Indiana is hit very hard. This system produces very strong rain! (Your about 24 hrs behind us) When you think it might be letting up it just starts pouring again.


----------



## katwillny (Apr 19, 2013)

I ran the stoves last night. it was cold and damp out so why not.


----------



## Scols (Apr 19, 2013)

Southeast breeze here last night made it a bit damp and cool so we burned a few enviblocks. There ok if you just need a quick fire to take the chill out.


----------



## HDRock (Apr 19, 2013)

Oh ya !!   still burning,when it gets a little chilly in the house,68,  time to make fire ,ugh
27 tonight 24 tomorrow night


----------



## HDRock (Apr 19, 2013)

smokinj said:


> View attachment 100063
> 
> 
> Yea that's where we are at now. Elwood Indiana is hit very hard. This system produces very strong rain! (Your about 24 hrs behind us) When you think it might be letting up it just starts pouring again.


 
Good thing is here, we got a lot of wind after rain, helping to dry things up, 30mph right now
Tarps are all there


----------



## lukem (Apr 19, 2013)

80 yesterday and 29 tonight.  Wet as ever.  I guess I'll wake the stove up tonight.


----------



## HDRock (Apr 19, 2013)

lukem said:


> 80 yesterday and 29 tonight. Wet as ever. I guess I'll wake the stove up tonight.


Dang !  80 down to 29


----------



## ailanthus (Apr 19, 2013)

A fire usually feels good in this old wind-tunnel anytime it's in the 40's at night.  I'll probably be starting occasional fires for another month


----------



## Mo Par (Apr 20, 2013)

Down in the 40's this morning so I fired it up just to take the chill off.


----------



## Laurent Cyr (Apr 20, 2013)

Yup!  In the 30`s today and tomorrow and in the 20`s at night.  Keeping a small fire going....


----------



## thewoodlands (Apr 20, 2013)

Two year old shoulder season wood doing the trick, pine,hemlock and bigtooth aspen burning at the moment.


----------



## mywaynow (Apr 20, 2013)

Loaded the bin for the last time (again) with logs.  Highs of 60 for the weekend, not sure of the lows, but smoke will fly.


----------



## Locust Post (Apr 20, 2013)

Was on an overnight get away in PA Thursday and Friday. Thursday in shorts and a short sleeve shirt, Friday jeans and a hooded sweatshirt which wasn't warm enough by evening. Got home Friday at 9 pm and promptly started the stove back up. 35 last night and hanging at 42 today with a steady wind.....just loaded the old girl up with some dead cherry. Probably burn for a couple more days but the new Buck 91 is on the truck in the garage.


----------



## CHeath (Apr 24, 2013)

Glad I started this thread! It's amazing to see the different spectrums. I am in Florida this week. Came to see the mouse and just got the kids out of the pool. High is almost 90 tomorrow!


----------



## Wildo (Apr 25, 2013)

Just got into the last block of cedar kindling sunday.


----------



## ansehnlich1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Mason Dixon Line here, near Pickett's charge, an old local boy once was heard to remark, in disgust, "had to make fire in June"!


----------



## Ralphie Boy (Apr 25, 2013)

Started a fire in the Buck 80 at 6:30pm last night 4-25-13, used 6 or 7 pieces of ash and locust mixed. It was about 44 and had been raining most of the day. At 7am this morning it was 29 with a heavy frost out in our world. The house was 73 and the 80's cat was at 1000 and the blower was set on low. I should get plenty of heat until about 9 or 10 am then old man sunshine will be coming over the hill and taking care of the warming. I think this is the last fire of the year, but I've said that twice before last night.


----------



## Hickorynut (Apr 25, 2013)

Had a fire all through the night, got down to 35F. Maybe need one tonight as down to 38F.  Getting close to the end though.  Been a long burning season for Ky.  Way more fires in November and April than normal.


----------



## thewoodlands (Apr 25, 2013)

Damp and cold up here, never did a fire last night so I received that look this morning, fired the Liberty up with some pine.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 25, 2013)

We started a fire Tuesday night and it is still going.


----------



## Bret Hart (Apr 25, 2013)

Down to one quick fire a day now. Start it about 9:00 at night just to keep the kids from complaining. Doesn't work though.


----------



## blujacket (Apr 25, 2013)

Had one last night, will again tonight.


----------



## TimJ (Apr 25, 2013)

I curled up under a blanket and watched a good movie


----------



## NW Walker (Apr 25, 2013)

I've been sitting around a fire outdoors every night this week since we've had such nice weather.  Down to one short fire in the evening inside just to keep the house temp up.


----------



## Defiant (Apr 25, 2013)

Burning the Encore every eve, wife likes it hot


----------



## lukem (Apr 25, 2013)

I've been done burning 3 times this year  .  Will be done again after tonight.


----------



## Ralphie Boy (Apr 25, 2013)

Bret Hart said:


> just to keep the kids from complaining


 
Not much will, that's their job!


----------



## CageMaster (Apr 25, 2013)

knock on wood the last fire in our stove was this morning


----------



## ScotO (Apr 25, 2013)

still burning here, this most recent fire has been going since 8:00pm last evening.  Just a couple of occasional splits on the coals.  I hate burning like that, but the wife is so used to the 75 degree + temps we had in the house all winter, that I have to build evening fires due to this damm chilly spring we're having.  I don't see any real relief in sight for at least the next whole week, either........

I'm ready to be done, I've already started tapping into next years wood and that really sizzles my azz......


----------



## velvetfoot (Apr 25, 2013)

Wife started one this morning.


----------



## Locust Post (Apr 25, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> still burning here, this most recent fire has been going since 8:00pm last evening. Just a couple of occasional splits on the coals. I hate burning like that, but the wife is so used to the 75 degree + temps we had in the house all winter, that I have to build evening fires due to this damm chilly spring we're having. I don't see any real relief in sight for at least the next whole week, either........
> 
> I'm ready to be done, I've already started tapping into next years wood and that really sizzles my azz......


 
Just look at it this way Scotty it's not really next years wood because you will be burning out of that pile again this year.


----------



## Defiant (Apr 25, 2013)

velvetfoot said:


> Wife started one this morning.


You have a keeper


----------



## milleo (Apr 25, 2013)

Burning a little 2nite...It makes me happy.


----------



## lukem (Apr 25, 2013)

Well I just threw the last stick of wood on for the season....unless it gets cold again.


----------



## Laurent Cyr (Apr 25, 2013)

Still burning here too.  37F tonight and for the next few days.  Been burning standing dead pine.  There is still some snow in the bush here.  It will be weird to stop burning though... this is my first year, and it was quite the learning curve.  Now I need to find 3 years worth of wood.  I must have gone through 5 cords this year.  I can`t imagine having to cut, split and stack 15 full cords of wood.


----------



## Locust Post (Apr 25, 2013)

Started the stove back up last night and it's got a fire in it tonight again. Probably won't put any in it tomorrow morning, supposed to hit 68 and nicer Saturday. I tried a few evening with the gas boiler but just wasn't the same.


----------



## charly (Apr 25, 2013)

Going down in the 30's the next three nights here,, Fireview is still running along... I leave her going all day with a load as well, even though we are in the 50's -60's, open a few windows and leave the stove down low in a slow cat burn,, coals for the evening....love that you can get some gentle heat from the stones when you want..


----------



## CHeath (Apr 26, 2013)

Keep it going guys! Let us know when you are done!


----------



## Locust Post (Apr 26, 2013)

I am officially done till fall. Anymore heat needed and the gas boiler will have to do.


----------



## JoeyD (Apr 27, 2013)

No fire yesterday but I woke up this morning and the house was 60 degrees which is not acceptable to the boss so I have a small fire going with some red maple just to take the chill off. Looking at the forecast I see at least a few more fires this week.


----------



## wingsfan (Apr 27, 2013)

lukem said:


> Well I just threw the last stick of wood on for the season....unless it gets cold again.


That's what I thought a month ago.


----------



## Seanm (Apr 28, 2013)

Tonight is one of the few nights since the fall that I havent had a fire. Last night I loaded the stove with Lodgepole Pine and at 10 am this morning there were still coals so I put a few splits in to keep it going. I was in between meetings and came home around noon and all the windows were open and the house was to warm. Tonight I was the only one who wanted a fire so I let it go. Sitting in front of a cold stove right now but its going to get fired up again tomorrow night after we get home from the rodeo. Forecast says it wont get past 9c tomorrow and down to freezing. Big change from just days ago when the icicles were hanging off the trucks and snow was everywhere. Small hints of spring today, noticed the garlic coming up and the raspberries have the first sign of buds.


----------



## colin.p (Apr 28, 2013)

I ran out of decent wood a month ago so I'm using up my old silver maple that I have had kicking around for a few years. A little punky in spots, but keeps the oil furnace from coming on during the evening. Unfortunately, the stuff won't burn over night so the furnace does come on in the morning.

I have slowly been working on the trunk pieces this year, that require me to go at both sides with my PP4218 (the tree was 106 years old and the trunk was 40 + inches wide). Surprising, the wood is still in good shape, heavy as hell, but the Poulan does cut it. I waited 5 years to see if the wood would magically cut-split and pile all on its own, but unfortunately, I have to do it.


----------



## colin.p (Apr 28, 2013)

I have a couple of pictures of the old gal. I had an arborist come in and cut it down and cut it into fairly manageable pieces. It took him the better part of three days to down her. I asked two other guys about cutting the tree down and all but the guy, ran away screaming.


----------



## firefighterjake (Apr 28, 2013)

Thought today would be the first day with no fire . . . but it was chilly this evening.


----------



## NW Walker (Apr 28, 2013)

Yeah, still going here too.  I skipped a day this week, but it's below 50 for a daytime high today, so I'm getting the stove going again tonight for sure.


----------



## OldLumberKid (Apr 28, 2013)

OIl burner kicked in last night, as someone who likes to be cold left all the windows open!

I closed the windows, turned down the thermostat and piled the blankies back on.

No insert here (still a distant plan) and a fireplace fire at 3 am is not a great idea ...
It's definitely been cold enough down here at night to _think_ about it, but not quite cold enough to actually _do_ it. Spoke with another neighbor who was pondering the same thing.

On the other hand, the charcoal barbecue has been very busy this weekend.


----------



## privatejoker75 (Apr 29, 2013)

We've been having "poverty fires" lately...aka going around with a wheelbarrow and collecting branches and burning those.  Low of 24* tonight, so i'm heading out in a few minutes for another load.


----------



## firefighterjake (Apr 30, 2013)

I thought for sure yesterday would be Day 1 of No Burns . . . but my wife started hinting about it being cool and finally came right out and asked if I wanted to light a fire or turn up the thermostat. I lit a fire.


----------



## Applesister (Apr 30, 2013)

Woodstove fires are hit and miss now. 60° in the house right now. Was in 70's outside over the weekend. Memorial Day weekend is our last frost date for planting. Saratoga NY.


----------



## gmule (Apr 30, 2013)

Winter won't die where I live. We are expecting 10+ inches of snow tonight. Glad I have plenty of wood on hand.


----------



## Paulywalnut (Apr 30, 2013)

Done. Glass cleaned, stove vacuumed.  Just scrounged two loads of locust osage and oak.
Just have to split and stack and wait 3 years.


----------



## nate379 (Apr 30, 2013)

Have had a fire every couple nights.  Been in the 30s at night.  High 40s during the day.


----------



## HDRock (Apr 30, 2013)

No fire last couple days, 79 tomorrow , but wait 5 min,   it could change


----------



## nate379 (Apr 30, 2013)

I'd melt at those temps!

It's snowing in Anchorage right now!


----------



## OldLumberKid (Apr 30, 2013)

Been cool enough a few nights, and lows will be in the mid-40s ... but not quite cold enough inside — it seems to hold at 65 — where I can justify a fire to the cold-loving wife and furry animal.

He's on his last legs, with not long to go before he tells us its time, unfortunately, so I am definitely not going to make him uncomfortable, either. He seems to like it cool, and so would I, if I had that much fur.


----------



## blacktail (May 1, 2013)

May 1st and 39 degrees outside right now. I'm still burning at night. Supposed to be around freezing by morning.


----------



## mywaynow (May 1, 2013)

There is a load waiting for a lighter in the stove for 5 days now.  I may end up unloading it.


----------



## privatejoker75 (May 1, 2013)

I think last night was our last fire of the "winter".  It was 24* but going up to 70-80 for the 10 day forecast


----------



## thewoodlands (May 1, 2013)

mywaynow said:


> There is a load waiting for a lighter in the stove for 5 days now. I may end up unloading it.


 I have about 12-14 splits of Cherry inside that will be going back out, if we need a fire it will be some pine that will do the job.

The night temps are dropping to the low 40's, the day temps will range from 70-75 this week.


----------



## Redlegs (May 1, 2013)

OK, I'm gonna bring up a wheelbarrow load tonight before the rain/snow starts.  Calling for up to an inch on Thursday, and more wintery-mix and cooler (35) on Friday.  That means that unless something changes, I'll have a fire going on the 3RD OF MAY!  Crazy.


----------



## BobUrban (May 1, 2013)

I finally shut the 30 down for the season and cleaned it all up.  Only fires I have going are outside and a candle in the stove to keep moving air up.


----------



## save$ (May 1, 2013)

Stove is off most of the time now.  Wife has a complaint of it being cool in the mornings.  69-72!   I sleep with the bedroom window open.   I have had it open for a couple weeks now.  Only close it if it rains because I don't like dampness.


----------



## CageMaster (May 11, 2013)

4 degrees below freezing last night and had to put a fire on....very sad being its the 10th of may​


----------



## JBinKC (May 12, 2013)

I lit a fire at 3 am with the outdoor  temp. in the 30s. That makes it the tenth time I filled the firebox this month.


----------



## save$ (May 12, 2013)

JBinKC said:


> I lit a fire at 3 am with the outdoor temp. in the 30s. That makes it the tenth time I filled the firebox this month.


That is just too much!  I have had my window open for a month.  I like it warm, but not hot or humid.  The weather is so odd sometimes. Our leaves are out, but some cold temps are anticipated these next couple of days.  Anything tender I have outside is growing under glass or plastic.


----------



## WellSeasoned (May 12, 2013)

Tonight and tomorrow night temps getting down to low 30's  for may 13 & 14.... dont think ill make a fire but who knows. The outdoor pit has been running though


----------



## charly (May 12, 2013)

Fireview is going right now,, 10:30 am here... temps just dropped from 50 to 45 in like 30 minutes,, crazy..  going down to the mid 30's tonight and a chance of snow before 9 am tomorrow!  It's nice being able to low burn the Fireview on days like today,,no flame just a full box of wood on a slow cat burn...love it!


----------



## NortheastAl (May 12, 2013)

Might be burning ourselves again. Going down into the 30s over the next three nights. Latest ever I would have ever thought we'd need heat. Might be an 8 or 9 month burning season if it gets cool right at the end of the summer.


----------



## blujacket (May 12, 2013)

Had a fire last night, will again tonight. Should be the end after tonight


----------



## swagler85 (May 12, 2013)

I'm thinkin about lighting afire just for fun, little chilly outside so would make it nice and cozy inside.


----------



## ansehnlich1 (May 12, 2013)

I'm torchin' the oslo in 1 hour and 51 minutes.

It's got walnut in it.


----------



## WellSeasoned (May 12, 2013)

I have the stove "pre-loaded" for tomorrow morning (4:45) so the wife and tator-tots are warm when they get up. Going down to mid 30's tonight with highs tomorrow only in mid 50's. Tomorrow night calling for low 30's. Hope ya'll stay warm


----------



## ScotO (May 12, 2013)

I built a fire this afternoon, around 3:30.  After all, it IS mother's day, and Mum was chilly (hey, it was 64 degrees in the house, I was fine with it), so it's back online.  Have a mixed load of small beech and red maple in her as I type this, house is a balmy 78 friggin degrees.....


----------



## blwncrewchief (May 12, 2013)

May 12/13th make fire one last time... I think... low 30's high 20's tonight. 85 on wednesday... Fire on monday and a/c on wednesday... Wonder what the rest of the year is going to bring.

Correction, strike that first statement. I just looked at the extended forcast and looks like we might be getting low's in the low 40's or high 30's the week after next. Just might be making fire in June.


----------



## Defiant (May 12, 2013)

Encore running now, supposed to hit 40's


----------



## HDRock (May 12, 2013)

swagler85 said:


> I'm thinkin about lighting afire just for fun, little chilly outside so would make it nice and cozy inside.


I was thinking when, I re lit the stove, It's fun making fire


----------



## ihookem (May 12, 2013)

Still burning but just some basswood. It burns darn fast but does the job for a few hours and that's all I need.


----------



## OldLumberKid (May 13, 2013)

44 tonight, 41 tomorrow down here on Long Islands tropical paradise in Southern NY.
caught a whiff of firewood walking the dog the other night, but the house is holding good heat from the day (68F) so I doubt I'll be burning, but you never know.


----------



## Oregon Bigfoot (May 13, 2013)

Last season, I burned from mid September to the last week of June.  This year, I didn't burn until mid October and only until 3rd week of April.   I've burned about 1/2 cord less this season.


----------



## Shari (May 13, 2013)

Frost warning for tonight.  Oslo is cooking as I type.


----------



## bogydave (May 13, 2013)

Slow long 2 day burns, but still have a fire 24/7.


----------



## WellSeasoned (May 13, 2013)

House got down to 57° by this morning, so I built a small fire.


----------



## BrianN (May 13, 2013)

Had a fire on Friday night, still feeling the warmth from that, but, will have to light up again tonight, a small one though.
4C over night, and up to high teens during the day.


----------



## velvetfoot (May 13, 2013)

Had a fire last night and this morning.  36F outside.


----------



## Beer Belly (May 13, 2013)

63*F in the house this morning....fired it up


----------



## Mr A (May 13, 2013)

geoff1969 said:


> you guys are starting to shut yours down and over here where just starting to fire ours up lol , nice fire going tonight , got some gum / eucalyptus thats been seasoning for about 2 years burning away , myself and daughter and young bloke even roasted some marshmellows lol .


When I think of Australia, I don't think about cold. Crocodiles, and kangaroos, but not cold. I haven't had a fire in about a month. Getting up into the 90's here and turned on the air conditioner yesterday.


----------



## ScotO (May 13, 2013)

WellSeasoned said:


> House got down to 57° by this morning, so I built a small fire.


57°??  My wife would've cut my nuts off if I let the house temp drop that low!!


----------



## Flame On (May 13, 2013)

Can't believe I'm saying this on May 13th in Philly, but I just fired 'er up. Going down into the 30s tonight (I know that doesn't impress some of the tundra guys on here) and I let the oil tank run dry. I'm using it as an opportunity to get rid of as many uglies as I can.


----------



## WES999 (May 13, 2013)

Just fired up the Regency minutes ago. 63* inside and going down to the 30's tonight.
I thought I was done burning, just yesterday I took the plastic off the windows and swapped the storm windows for screens.


----------



## WellSeasoned (May 13, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> 57°??  My wife would've cut my nuts off if I let the house temp drop that low!!



Oh, she was still in bed. It was warm by the time she woke up:D


----------



## ScotO (May 13, 2013)

42 degrees right now here in the central PA mountains......the ol' 1900p is cruising right along.
77 degrees in the house and mum is one happy gal!!


----------



## HDRock (May 14, 2013)

Burning some maple and limbs now ,, back up to 80 on Wednesday


----------



## Woody Stover (May 14, 2013)

I really think, considering the date, that I must surely be Tony Done-gee. Let the stove and stack maintenance and upgrades begin! 
And let the on-going task of processing wood continue (one day soon, I hope to be done going into the woods when spring arrives, and not going back in until later in the summer when the blasted tick population subsides.)


----------



## thewoodlands (May 14, 2013)

We had 28 when I made coffee this morning, just a light frost.


----------



## gzecc (May 14, 2013)

Had a small fire last night. Was in the low 30's overnight.


----------



## Applesister (May 14, 2013)

The report for Saratoga county, NY.
Memorial Day weekend is the designated date for setting tomato plants out. Its a family tradition of being the last frost date for our region. But thats not to say we havent covered plants after that date. 
The stove had some time off but Sunday night was back in the saddle. Its still going with a low fire with cherry and birch and red maple.
I went thru 5 cords of wood this winter. 2 cords were aspen. I keep the house set at 59-60° all winter. Its 49° outside.


----------



## BrianN (May 14, 2013)

Well, the fire is back burning for the next little bit. Down to 5C overnight for the next couple weeks.


----------



## Wildo (May 14, 2013)

Still burnin' trees up heah. Saw snowflakes yesterday and got scurred.  We're getting closer to the end though.


----------



## firefighterjake (May 15, 2013)

Still burning . . . quite a bit further south than Wildo though . . . no flurries . . . but it was a mite bit chilly yesterday . . . we're down to just burning occasionally though instead of once a day.


----------



## KaptJaq (May 15, 2013)

Had evening fires Monday and Tuesday nights, lows were in the 30s.  Tomorrow will be in the 80s.  Strange spring so far...

KaptJaq


----------



## NortheastAl (May 15, 2013)

Lit one about two hours ago. It's in the low 50s and drizzling. The house was at 62° and I just couldn't take it anymore!


----------



## thewoodlands (May 15, 2013)

We hit 31 this morning, I've been taking the chill off with some bigtooth aspen & white pine.


----------



## colin.p (May 15, 2013)

Jeez, I have posted a couple times in this thread already (still off and on burning), I hope I can stop soon. Bloody weather.


----------



## ailanthus (May 15, 2013)

93 today.  I am done.​


----------



## OldLumberKid (May 15, 2013)

Thermostat's now down at 53-55F so it won't come on ( it caught me by surprise the other week).

Even on a 46F night the house keeps enough heat after a 68F day ... but I would def. have burned two nights ago, if she who must be kept cool had not nixed the idea.


----------



## nate379 (May 16, 2013)

I almost made a fire yesterday but ended up falling asleep on the couch.  I had started to rake the yard (snow all melted and most of it is dry..ish) but then it started to snow.  I gave up!


----------



## Wildo (May 16, 2013)

Ehh I got the dickens 'cause I fell asleep on the couch and it was 58 inside Tuesday morning.  Mam was none to happy, I thought freezing but not 23.


----------



## OldLumberKid (May 16, 2013)

Oregon Bigfoot said:


> Last season, I burned from mid September to the last week of June. This year, I didn't burn until mid October and only until 3rd week of April. I've burned about 1/2 cord less this season.


Must be all the hot air coming out of Portlandia 




zap said:


> We had 28 when I made coffee this morning, just a light frost.


Twenty-freaking eight ... where are you in the arctic circle ... that's just global freezing right there, it's nearly Memorial Day fer crying out loud.

54 later on tonight here is plenty manageable without a fire --- 71 right now.

Spotted the first big "summer-like" cumulus clouds in months.


----------



## nate379 (May 16, 2013)

It's been in the upper 20s low 30s most every morning here. They are calling for 2-3" of snow tomorrow.


----------



## tomahawk (May 17, 2013)

Not tonight but probably have to start one up tomorrow evening. When the rain moves in for a few days the house just doesn't want to warm up naturally.


----------



## MrWhoopee (May 17, 2013)

9:40 pm. Still burning here at 4000 ft. in Northern California, just enough to keep the stove warm.Lodgepole pine and a little douglas fir.  Rainy day today, thundershower right now, 41 deg. low overnight.


----------



## Seanm (May 17, 2013)

Stove is 3/4 full of Larch right now but the stove is cold until about 8:30 at night. We had a warm spell for about a week where I didnt start a fire but now the frost is back. Highs of 17c this week with rain but at least the snow is gone! mowed the lawn for the first time this year. Third night in a row Ive had a fire. I think the end is near though.....


----------



## Laurent Cyr (May 17, 2013)

Same with us here in Québec.  Calling for low 30`s tonight.  But it was in the 70s during the day.  It`s 8:30pm and the house is at 72F.  I`m just itchin`to start a fire, but the heat will be just unbearable in the house.


----------



## Wildo (May 17, 2013)

nate379 said:


> It's been in the upper 20s low 30s most every morning here. They are calling for 2-3" of snow tomorrow.


 

it will help  keep the blackflies and skeeters down though.


----------



## nate379 (May 17, 2013)

Well it's snowing.  Have about 1/2" so far


----------



## albert1029 (May 17, 2013)

more fires in the fire pit last 2 months than all last year...


----------



## HDRock (May 17, 2013)

Burnin outside tonight, doin some campfire DRINKIN


----------



## HDRock (May 18, 2013)

I heard on the news the other day ,Sioux City, Iowa went from 28F to 106, talk about temp change


----------



## tomahawk (May 18, 2013)

Just lit up here.


----------



## blacktail (May 19, 2013)

Had a few beers and fired up the stove at midnight (30 minutes ago). 58 in the house and the weather man is calling for a low in the mid 40's. Burning alder that I cut down last July and pulled a few of the smaller Fir pieces that were cut down in December. Kind of fun burning the pitchy Fir.


----------



## firefighterjake (May 20, 2013)

Still burning . . . pretty much lighting up any time my wife mentions the words "cold" and "thermostat" in the same sentence.


----------



## velvetfoot (May 20, 2013)

firefighterjake said:


> Still burning . . . pretty much lighting up any time my wife mentions the words "cold" and "thermostat" in the same sentence.


EXACTLY the same here!


----------



## Wildo (Jun 5, 2013)

The LAST fire has been lit.  All done for at least  a couple months.  Now I can concentrate on burning outside.


----------



## colin.p (Jun 6, 2013)

Once again I'm posting because I am still burning. We had two whole hot days, last week,  and now it seems our summer is over. At this rate, I will need 20 cords just to heat for a 10 month winter.


----------



## Cluttermagnet (Jun 7, 2013)

Our last fire was about a week ago. An unusually long shoulder season this spring. Was burning almost pure Tulip Poplar towards the end. Oak it ain't, but I like the stuff. We've had some 70-80-90F days lately. 70F would be considered a cool day now. No more fires for about 5 months now. Time to restock...


----------



## thewoodlands (Jun 7, 2013)

We had a fire last night, just getting rid of some wood we had indoors.


----------



## Wildo (Jun 7, 2013)

zap said:


> We had a fire last night, just getting rid of some wood we had indoors.


 
 Un-Huh sure. We believe you.


----------



## thewoodlands (Jun 7, 2013)

Wildo said:


> Un-Huh sure. We believe you.


We burned 5 splits of White Pine, it's cheaper than running the dehumidifier.


----------



## Wildo (Jun 7, 2013)

zap said:


> Pine.


 
It was taunting you wasn't it.  Maybe it gave you a dirty look.


----------



## Wildo (Jun 7, 2013)

zap said:


> We burned 5 splits of White Pine, it's cheaper than running the dehumidifier.


 
Ahmen.


----------



## MrWhoopee (Jun 11, 2013)

It's June already! Saturday the high was over 100 deg. F., Monday night I had to build a fire! WTF?!


----------



## thewoodlands (Jun 11, 2013)

I might burn the last of the wood we brought in when it was in the 30's (late May) we have about eight splits left.


----------



## BoilerMan (Jun 11, 2013)

Had a 2x4 and scrap Pine fire this morning to get the chill off.  I LOVE burning building scraps that otherwise would be campfire material after the kindling box is restocked for next winter.  BTW plywood is nice quick heat also!

TS


----------



## blacktail (Jun 15, 2013)

I burned last night. It was down to the 50's in the house.


----------



## OldLumberKid (Oct 21, 2013)

blacktail said:


> I burned last night. It was down to the 50's in the house.



^ Blacktail ^ *FTW? June 15 *almost going for the year round burn?
Seems like some of you guys out west had a cold springsummer of it.


----------

